# Compaq presario c700



## tnewson (Jul 4, 2008)

hi there, 

I have a presario c765em. Its about 1 month old. 

The problem is that every now and then when i press the power button the laptop will start up and i can hear all the fans going ect. but the screen wont turn on and nothing else will happen (and i hear the fans stop spinning) Then i will force a reboot, try again and it will either do the same or start up normally... the problem occoured when i upgraded from 1 gb ram to 2gb kingston. Ive had the ram checked by windows on here and also had the company which i bought it from run an external check (took it out and tested it). 

I emailed hp and they told me to do a system recovery.. i done this and it didnt do anything other than waste 3 hours of my time trying to get it back to the way that it was!

I've taken the new ram out and tried it with the origional 1gb ram back in and its still doing it... Some tech guy at pcworld tried to fob me off saying that i may have broken somthing via static energy which i knew was a load of bull because if it was that then it wouldnt work and i wouldnt be typing this now!

HP are asking me whether or not i want to send it off to them but im not sure wheher i've void warranty by upgrading the ram... Also it is a last resort for me to be without it for however long it takes. 


Any help is much appreciated!


Regards


Tom


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try running Memtest86+ on each stick each time. run about 2 passes per stick.


----------



## tnewson (Jul 4, 2008)

Which one should i download mate?

I havent run it yet but im not sure if it is a memory problem because ive tried 2gb ram pny, 2gb ram kingston and i recently tried the origonal ram back in it still does it... are there any other things which i can try?

Will my laptop be void of warranty because i've upgraded the ram?


Tom


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

old or new RAM installed and you still get the same symptoms? if this is so, i think it could not be the RAM. 

you said you do not get any screen right? have you tried with an external monitor?


----------



## tnewson (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, 

i havent tried with another monitor but when i force a reboot it will work fine and start up ok.... it doesnt sound the same when it fails to boot either.. it doesnt make any beeps but it just makes a loud fan noise!

Any ideas?

tom


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

come to think of it, it may be a BIOS issue like the some HP/Compaq models have. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277&dlc=en

since it is under warranty, i suggest you put the old RAM back and make use of your warranty.


----------



## tnewson (Jul 4, 2008)

the guy that i got to change the ram in the first place nearly rounded off one of the screws.. (thats why i dont wanna take it back to him because he's obviously a tard) if they notice this will that void warranty?

cheers dude 

x


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

that is not good but if i were you, i would still try it and wait what HP will say.

as for the no screen problem, i understand from your posts that this is not happening all the time, am i correct? i also understand that the system boots up, may Windows starts but just no screen. Given these, it could mean a lot of things. i will try with an external monitor first, and observe if the behavior is the same. if it is the same symptom then it could mean your video card or motherboard. on the other hand if it is not, it could mean your LCD. either way, you will need to replace some parts and your warranty would work best for you here.


----------



## marco26 (Dec 6, 2008)

Tom,

Can you tell me how you resolved this issue? I have exactly the same problem you described on the same model note book.

Regards,

Marco


----------



## murdoc (Feb 14, 2009)

I dunno if I have same problem on this, I have also experience this on my laptop HP Compaq Presario C700 the laptop powers on and loads the OS, but the display is very dark... I believe the LCD lights is the problem.


----------

